# HP5+ Developed in Ilfosol 3 has white edges that look like light leaks?



## Joe_Scotto (Sep 4, 2015)

Today I tried to develop a roll of film in Ilfosol 3. I've developed film before with D-76 but this is my first time using Ilfosol 3. My steps were as follows: Gentle agitation for first 30 seconds, then every 15 seconds at the end of each minute. I shot HP5 at iso400 and followed the times exact as on the Ilford website. The issue that I have is that when I took the negatives out of the tank, they had what looks like light leaks on them. I read online that this might be caused by too little developer in the tank. Any Ideas on what caused this?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 4, 2015)

Is it just in the image frames, or is it present all across the edges of the film, even between frames?


----------



## Joe_Scotto (Sep 4, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Is it just in the image frames, or is it present all across the edges of the film, even between frames?


Where there would normally be frame numbers it is just black. On one side of the film the part with holes is very very dark, but if I look close enough I can barely see numbers.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 4, 2015)

It appears only present on the edge with the sprocket holes.
I have used Ilfosol for many years and have not encountered a problem like that ... nor with any developer I have used.

Yes, if the liquid developer level is too low then there will be underdevelopment occurring on the edges.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 4, 2015)

Joe_Scotto said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just in the image frames, or is it present all across the edges of the film, even between frames?
> ...



Sounds like a light leak to me.  Check your light seals.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 4, 2015)

Light leak? Bad seals? 

DIZ-actly. Not an outrageously bad leak, but definitely leaking top and bottom.


----------



## Joe_Scotto (Sep 4, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Light leak? Bad seals?
> 
> DIZ-actly. Not an outrageously bad leak, but definitely leaking top and bottom.


That's what I figured, I'm just going to shoot another roll in my AE-1 and develop it using the same method used on this roll. I'll post the results when I get it done.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 5, 2015)

It could be down to too much agitation and too vigorous look similar to bromide drag,  next roll agitate by using slow arc movement for 30 seconds and just agitate 3 times every minute


----------



## Joe_Scotto (Sep 5, 2015)

gsgary said:


> It could be down to too much agitation and too vigorous look similar to bromide drag,  next roll agitate by using slow arc movement for 30 seconds and just agitate 3 times every minute


By agitate 3 times every minute do you mean one 3 rotations spread out over the minute or around the last 10 - 15 seconds?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 5, 2015)

Joe_Scotto said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > It could be down to too much agitation and too vigorous look similar to bromide drag,  next roll agitate by using slow arc movement for 30 seconds and just agitate 3 times every minute
> ...


Sorry 3  gently inversions( 3 arcs) every minute


----------



## timor (Sep 5, 2015)

Joe_Scotto said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Light leak? Bad seals?
> ...


For this roll take black electrical tape  and cover the edges of the back door where it meet the body. That's the easiest fix for light leaks. Also I am not sure about reliability of built in light meter, all this pictures seems flat and over agitation usually build contrast.


----------

